# Aristo vs USA paint colors



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me, or if possible post a picture of them, how the Aristo PRR E-8 matches the tuscan color of the USA Trains PRR Broadway limited Aluminum passengers cars. I have a deal pending on them but want to make sure they will match before buying them.
Thanks, Ron


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

My UP E units did not match my USAT passenger cars, so I went to a store and had the color match to the cars and repainted the locos. $9 and a couple of evenings later I was happy. Does not answer your Q but if you want them bad ennnugh you will do what you have to . 

BTY
My AT&SF E painted unit is perfect match to my USAT AT&SF cars.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

The "green" color of my Burlington Northern locos and rolling stock differs between USA Trains and Aristocraft. The USA is a little darker, and from what I can tall from photographs and other genuine BN items I have in my collection is truer to the actual color. I'm not so upset about it that I plan to repaint, but they are different and I don't like the Aristocraft color - it's too light.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Depends on how much of a rivet counter you are. A slight mismatch of paint to me is no big deal. Later RJD


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

My Aristo PPR F1's do not match my USAT PPR f3's, the usat color is darker and seems to have more of a purple tint in it. I know this isn't your question, but it's the best info I have.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Ron,* * I have 2 Pennsy E-8's and 8 USAT Passenger cars. They don't match real close. I think the USA cars are two dark or have a little purpleist tint to them. They still look real good together. After looking at alot of pictures of the real trains, I don't think they matched all that perfict either. If I have achance I will try to get a picture of the two colors together. They come just as close in color as the marron on my Canadian Pacific E-8's. It all looks good. Thanks Rex*


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

That would be great if you could email me or post the pictures
Thanks, Ron


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Well I brought home the USA Trains PRR Broadway Limited set and I have to say they are the most beautiful cars I have seen.
I took pictures with the E-8, and Second Run FA+FB-1 (DCC RDY ones).

The E-8 was lighter and a more orange redish shade as seen here











And here are some Pics with the FA+FB set, it's a dead on perfect match, which is really great because the FA's have always been my favorite engines, and will be pulling the new USA cars




















I guess that meen I'll be getting the Silver congressional set for the E-8, lol


----------

